# HDS 5 Sonar screen problem



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Took the boat to Erie today and my sonar would not function properly. Showed a real erratic bottom. The black line for the bottom would not show. Fish were impossible to see. Went to the sonar page and turned the depth line off and on but the screen remained the same. Unplugged the cable connection and the screen changed but did not show the bottom line. Unplugged again and it appeared different, The screen then became really cluttered. The unit was stored in the house all winter. Had no prior problems last summer and fall. Checked the transducer before and after putting the boat in. We were just drifting along not even under power. Both batteries fully charged. Nothing else turned on to use power.

Has the transducer taken a crap? Anyone else have this issue? Thanks for any help.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Did you reset it? Call them and they will tell you how to reset it by hitting two buttons at the same time.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Had this issue with my 522. Called Lowrance and the guy walked me though the process and it worked fine after that. Gotta love modern technology....

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

http://www.bbcboards.net/zerothread?id=664850


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Talked to Lowrance and was told to check the unit on another boat to eliminate a bad transducer. Then get back with them on a soft reset or send the unit back. Anyone have their boat docked at Fenwick or Turtle creek that might let me plug into their transducer to see if my finder works there? My boat is dry docked at Fenwick. Can meet most anytime, 45 min. drive.

Thanks, Gill


----------

